
Samsung: Expect 6G in 2028, enabling mobile holograms and digital twins - throw0101a
https://venturebeat.com/2020/07/14/samsung-expect-6g-in-2028-enabling-mobile-holograms-and-digital-twins/
======
DigitalSea
5G is off to a shaky start, it has been barely rolled out. Throw in the Huawei
situation where the US and other countries they are compelling to drop Huawei
is in full swing. There isn't really a proper alternative to Huawei except
maybe Ericsson and Nokia, but even so, Huawei is in a league of their own.
This is all going to slow the roll out of 5G.

I cannot see 6G being rolled out in 2028, unless it's an easy upgrade of
existing 5G infrastructure.

